# Fruita Wood



## bbqbrett (Oct 2, 2015)

Has anyone here ever ordered wood from Fruita Wood?  Any thoughts or opinons etc.


----------



## b-one (Oct 2, 2015)

A little pricey but much better then the dried out store woods. I've purchased post oak chunks,cherry and pecan mini splits I think they call them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2015)

Seems high. Are there no Orchards anywhere near you? They often give wood free if you will haul it away...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2015)

I have ordered from them. The wood even though it is pricey is really good quality. I can get good Apple, alder, cherry locally now. For other woods like pecan and peach I order from them.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys.  I might try a local orchard as well Chef.  Have not done so yet but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## racer102 (Nov 11, 2015)

I am all for saving money by getting wood both locally and from orchards....but.....it is pretty risky...local woods in stores is dried out, burn up fast and don't give as good of a flavor as Fruita Wood. Also....the wood from the orchard may have been sitting around for awhile...This leave is subjected to the elements such as bird and animal feces, dirt, unwanted pesticide/herbicide sprays etc etc. Not sure if I would any of this burning in my smoker and getting on my meat. Remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## ak1 (Nov 11, 2015)

And where exactly do you think Fruita Wood comes from? Some climate controlled greenhouse that is hermetically sealed off from the elements.


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 11, 2015)

Whenever possible, I source wood from local, "organic", sustainable orchards and farms. The same orchards and farms where I source my veggies, fruits and nuts. Going directly to the orchards and farms, I get to ask questions about what I'm getting before accepting anything. After speaking directly with friends and workers at the orchards and farms, I know when the wood was cut, species of the wood and get to select what I take home.

Ever consider where the bagged wood from Home Depot and the like are sourced? Can it be considered safe, only on the premise a large chain of stores offers it, rather than from the actual orchard where it is grown?


----------

